# A Wet Rainy Weekend Ride in Sammamish, WA



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Rode and hiked Soaring Eagle over the weekend, in the rain and wind. With over 12 miles of maintained trails in the one square mile park there’s plenty of room to wonder and roam. Though I was there in the rain I was pleasantly surprised by how little mud there was. I was expecting a quagmire but only ran across isolated puddles. 
 
With over 12 miles of trails available, this is a fun network of tight and twisty trail. There are 18 named trails so many ride variations are possible. On the trails themselves you will encounter roots, rocks, logs, and MUD. Some of the trails here get extremely wet and muddy in winter and spring.
 
All in all had a great time at Soaring Eagle, for a low country excursion it was a good outing. And since it's so close to Seattle I was very glad that I didn’t have so far to drive to get there!

 More pics as well as detailed trail map, driving directions, and more can be found at Soaring Eagle Park - Sammamish


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice. It's windy in my part of WA, but rain will show up eventually. All my horses are super frisky right now.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Gorgeous!*

That is beautiful! You are so fortunate to have places like that for trailing! we have the scenery here, but every time you go on trails(only the non-bear seasons), you have to worry about the wildlife that eats people :lol: so it's pretty much a no go.
Stunning photos! you are one lucky rider.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah! How I love the fall leaves! Must have been beautiful.


----------

